# Kids Taster Sessions...Feedback



## Les (Jun 13, 2002)

I want to thank everyone who gave me ideas to make the tasters interesting, both on the forum and by e-mail.

Thursday last week was the first of my planned taster sessions.

We had 7 kids turn up, and they all seemed to enjoy themselves.

Of course, the bottom line is, how many will actually come back and sign up for the beginners course?

Tonight was the first class of the course, and somehow the numbers had swelled to 12.

We had a big variety of suggestions, some things we already did, some great new ideas, and some things we used to do but just seemed to have dropped off the list, which we have revived.

Once again, thanks to all of you.

Les


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope the success continues!:asian:


----------



## meni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *I want to thank everyone who gave me ideas to make the tasters interesting, both on the forum and by e-mail.
> 
> ...



Try board breaking kids love it and a lot of sparring!


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *
> 
> Try board breaking kids love it and a lot of sparring! *


Hold on there chief!  You should not just dump kids into board breaking.  You really have to consider their ages and physical development.  You could really damage a five year old by having him attempt breaking.  You should really develop their technique and confidence levels before you even think of breaking.  The basis for me saying this is that the hand does not reach advanced development stages until about 16 years old.  I'm not saying don't do it, I'm saying you ahve to be very carefull and work to that slowly.


----------



## meni (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Hold on there chief!  You should not just dump kids into board breaking.  You really have to consider their ages and physical development.  You could really damage a five year old by having him attempt breaking.  You should really develop their technique and confidence levels before you even think of breaking.  The basis for me saying this is that the hand does not reach advanced development stages until about 16 years old.  I'm not saying don't do it, I'm saying you ahve to be very carefull and work to that slowly. *



seig,
I agree, however also when the instructor demonstrate his/hers 
Ability it a reason for the kids to show up!


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

On that point we agree.  Another idea is to get some of the older kids to break, not just the instructor.  That gives the kid an idea that they will be able to do it too!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

I had a 3 year old break.......!!!!!!! 

but the board was only 1/2 thick..... (you could sneeze on it and it would break)  BUT..........
HE didn't know that....... LOL

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

that proves the rule!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

not a case of the xactlies!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

They love to play dodge ball... these are tennis size hollow balls that you can throw and not hurt anyone..... we play dodge ball to develop quick reflexes and slipping.
:asian:


----------



## Les (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *They love to play dodge ball... these are tennis size hollow balls that you can throw and not hurt anyone..... we play dodge ball to develop quick reflexes and slipping.
> :asian: *



Can't you get rocks where you live then?

Rocks quickly weed out the stunents who aren't tough enough to make it, and build faster reaction times in those who are left.

Most importantly, it's MUCH more satisfying for the instructor.


----------



## Mace (Jun 16, 2002)

And that's why I don't teach kids classes, Les, I see your point perfectly.  Add a bit of realism for the little guys....Ha


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

There are three essential elements needed for teaching Children's classes:
1.) Patience
2.) Patience
3.) Patience
4.) Tylenol Migraine:rofl:


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 18, 2002)

Don't forget guys , kids grow up to be adults.
Give the little fellas a break.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 18, 2002)

We all started out as one!!

:karate: :karate: :karate: :karate: :karate: :karate: 

:asian:


----------



## Les (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> 
> *Don't forget guys , kids grow up to be adults.
> Give the little fellas a break. *



Yeah, thats right!

Kids grow up to be people. That only makes it worse.

Les


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *We all started out as one!!
> 
> ...


And some of us grow up and are fotunate enough to get revenge on our parents!


----------



## Les (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> And some of us grow up and are fotunate enough to get revenge on our parents! *




Trust me!

It doesn't stop there. Eventually, you become a grandparent, and then you can get revenge on your KIDS.

Les


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2002)

No worries, I've already started that and I am no where near Grand Parent age!:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

have someone to cut your grass and bear children at the same time gramps!


----------



## Les (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *you could adopt a teen *




TEENAGERS

Get yours now while they still know everything


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

Until they learn more and more
about less and less
till they learn everything there is to know
about nothing!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

When I was a child, my Dad was (to me) the smartest man in the world.  About the time I turned 14 something happened, Dad became a complete idiot, overnight.  He just got dumber and dumber until I was about 23.  All of a sudden, he started getting smarter again.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

Ain't that the truth!  I never knew how much I missed my Dad until he was gone.


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 21, 2002)

You soon forget who brought you up when your to involved with your own life.
The times when my dad took us every where , we had no money but we had a great time.
I think i'll pop around to dads tomorrow with a few beers.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 21, 2002)

> *
> TEENAGERS
> Get yours now while they still know everything
> *






> *Until they learn more and more
> about less and less
> till they learn everything there is to know
> about nothing!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I hope there isn't a little ageism creeping in here gentlemen....!

I may not be as old and wise as you but that doesn't mean you should generalise!

Ian (20)


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *There are three essential elements needed for teaching Children's classes:
> 1.) Patience
> ...



You forgot something.   MY BOOK!!!

But seriously patience is needed when teaching children, and seeing Patience, Patience Patience makes a lot of sense.  you need patience to deal with some children, you need patience to deal with some of the parents, and you need patience with people who just walk in and ask some of the oddests questions about your children's classes.


----------



## Les (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Rob's quite right.

He very kindly sent me a copy of his book, and it is very useful.

It's set out in a logical and progressive manner, I found it was both giving me new information and reminding me of things that had slipped my mind.

Les


----------

